# tornados



## Girbrother2 (May 6, 2007)

tornados are awsome! 80 pts. and you get 7 shots, 4 are rending. kill tyranids, necrons, demons, chaos, and anything that you can shake a stick at. use two in a flanking manuever and its like shooting a barrel of fishes.


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Feb 9, 2007)

So impressive that today two whole rounds of shooting managed to knock the Dark Lance of a Raider



:?:


----------



## Girbrother2 (May 6, 2007)

huh? you mean it was used against a vehicle? no, it is to small a chance to take. the best way to use them is to focus on the infantry, especially heavy things as termis, demons and the like. really, when used corectly one can reek havoc on ANY non vehicle unit or character. :machinegun:


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

I hate them. Eighty points apiece of bolter-vulnerable guns.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Tornado spam is quite common at UKGT's. They're a pain in the arse. I use 2 in 1500pts but mainly thats because i hate building the bloody things. I've played many armies that have 6 to 9 tornados and its not fun.

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

Tau SMS and missile pods like them, and with 37 mobile S6 shots my Eldar aren't unduly worried by them either. :twisted:


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

In small amounts I.e 2-3 I think there a vital addition to any marine army.
Great little scoring units that can outmaneuver and support any unit on the battlefield providing lethal anti Infantry weapons and the option to pop tanks and all for only 80pts there a bargain!
Although with the BA/DA Increase (100pts) there a tad too expensive for my liking.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep, I take 2 Tornados. I keep trying to ditch them to try something different like Bikes, or even..shudder...Assault Marines. But one thing keeps getting in my way, these other Fast Attacks are rubbish.

Funny how GW is desperately trying to make Bikes remotely useful- first Turbo Boost, then Scout and Fearless....they still suck.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Girbrother2 said:


> huh? you mean it was used against a vehicle? no, it is to small a chance to take.


No it's not. They are great for killing tanks. Rending works wonderfully well against vehicles. That's why I take 3-4 Donkey cannons in an army.

1 Tornado, 1 LRC, 1 unit of terminators with 2 of them...awesome stuff.


----------

